# I should have waited a week or so but I did it...Oberon is gorgeous and unique



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I should have waited another week or so but I've had a very frusterating couple of days and needed a little pick me up I'm sure that sounds crazy.  Anyway I went ahead and ordered my wild rose in Blue oberon.  I have a quick question though I shipped USPS Priority. Is the Pkging from Oberon small enough to actually fit in the mail box or is it usually left on the patio/Porch?  Its a strange ? I know but that will help me figure out how Patient I have to be on delivery day


----------



## blazfglori (Feb 18, 2010)

Can't help you with the delivery question (my Oberon was a gift), but just wanted to say Congrats!!
You're gonna love your cover and won't regret it a bit.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

mistyd107 said:


> I should have waited another week or so but I've had a very frusterating couple of days and needed a little pick me up I'm sure that sounds crazy. Anyway I went ahead and ordered my wild rose in Blue oberon. I have a quick question though I shipped USPS Priority. Is the Pkging from Oberon small enough to actually fit in the mail box or is it usually left on the patio/Porch? Its a strange ? I know but that will help me figure out how Patient I have to be on delivery day


Mine fits in my mailbox, but it probably depends on the size of yours. Mines pretty big.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

not sure about the size of MB I would guess its the standard curbside...I put a note in shipping instructions that said no wool please is that sufficient?  also asked to attach charm prior to shipping.


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

mistyd107 said:


> I should have waited another week or so but I've had a very frusterating couple of days and needed a little pick me up I'm sure that sounds crazy.


Not crazy at all. It's called "retail therapy" and it works every time! (And it's not fattening either.)


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

It fit in my Mailbox! Also the shipping was fast! I'm in CT and it took 2 days!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

LibbyD said:


> Not crazy at all. It's called "retail therapy" and it works every time! (And it's not fattening either.)


LOL that's true!!!!!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

mistyd107 said:


> not sure about the size of MB I would guess its the standard curbside...I put a note in shipping instructions that said no wool please is that sufficient? also asked to attach charm prior to shipping.


I would make follow up phone call with order # in regard to your requests of no wool and attaching charm. They will happily do it for you! Congrats on your new cover


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Ruby296 said:


> I would make follow up phone call with order # in regard to your requests of no wool and attaching charm. They will happily do it for you! Congrats on your new cover


thx Susan!!!!! I know I'll try noreve again eventually LOL I called just before hitting send and they said to just put a note in the comments area. and the only comments area I saw was in regard to shipping instructions so hopefully its in the right place.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

mistyd107 said:


> thx Susan!!!!! I know I'll try noreve again eventually LOL I called just before hitting send and they said to just put a note in the comments area. and the only comments area I saw was in regard to shipping instructions so hopefully its in the right place.


That's where I put my no wool request as well. Normally I call to confirm it, but last time I didn't. They saw it and didn't put wool on. With yours, I'd probably call because of the charm.


----------



## zinnia15 (Feb 21, 2010)

I'd did the same I should have waited as i have some weekend trips coming. But feeling down I decided to get my red River of garden.


luvmy4brats said:


> That's where I put my no wool request as well. Normally I call to confirm it, but last time I didn't. They saw it and didn't put wool on. With yours, I'd probably call because of the charm.


I emailed them back too about changing the wool do you have a picture of yours with out wool. and also when I shiped it I clicked on the wrong one and I hope they can change that. I looked at the last order and realized I chose the super slow mail. takes a month. I hope to get it before my trip. Ops....


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Congratulations Misty!


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

What a nice pick-me-up! I want a blue Oberon too!


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

It's shipped in what I believe is the smallest priority mail box... anyways the one that would be the best fit for a Kindle........    They fit in my mailbox.  

Btw, if you haven't seen the discussions about the charms putting minor scratches on the Oberons, you might wanna check those out before leaving the charm on....  I know at least one person posted pics of the scratches.

Enjoy your Wild Rose...  I have one in red and love it!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

just curious how long does it normally take to ship?


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

mistyd107 said:


> just curious how long does it normally take to ship?


depends on what method you chose; I always go w/USPS priority and it gets to me in 2-3 business days to NY. Can't wait to hear how much you love your new Oberon!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Ruby296 said:


> depends on what method you chose; I always go w/USPS priority and it gets to me in 2-3 business days to NY. Can't wait to hear how much you love your new Oberon!


 Thx I did priority as well LOL... I just hope I don't regret it


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

mistyd107 said:


> Thx I did priority as well LOL... I just hope I don't regret it
> [/quote
> 
> You won't regret it!


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Ruby296 said:


> depends on what method you chose; I always go w/USPS priority and it gets to me in 2-3 business days to NY. Can't wait to hear how much you love your new Oberon!


Also depends on location obviously.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

angelad said:


> Also depends on location obviously.


of course... just curious when to start stalking the MB Lol I'm in TX


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Congratulations Misty!!!!! And I'm really glad you went with the one you really liked first   I'm sure you are going to love it and won't regret it either


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

After placing an order with oberon how long does it take between ordering and oberon shipping?


----------



## aislinnteresa (Jan 21, 2010)

mistyd107 said:


> After placing an order with oberon how long does it take between ordering and oberon shipping?


Usually 2-3 days. I've ordered from Oberon 3 times now and have always had my order delivered 7-8 days after placing it. I'm in TX, too! 

ETA: If you had a special request, it might take them a little longer.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

aislinnteresa said:


> Usually 2-3 days. I've ordered from Oberon 3 times now and have always had my order delivered 7-8 days after placing it. I'm in TX, too!
> 
> ETA: If you had a special request, it might take them a little longer.


ok thx


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

just got the notice it has shipped


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

It's getting closer! lol


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

I have the standard size mailbox, and my package fit just fine. Congrats on your Oberon!


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Mandy said:


> I have the standard size mailbox, and my package fit just fine. Congrats on your Oberon!


Haha, people are starting to worry about this.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

angelad said:


> Haha, people are starting to worry about this.


Lol sorry didn't mean to panic people just trying to figure out if it would be on the doorstep or if I'd need to venture out across the street in my wc. Which I will do early before the evening traffic hits the neighborhood


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Scheduled for delivery TODAY!!!!!  The blue Rose is GORGEOUS AND VERY UNIQUE. Looks great feels great more textured than I expected that will take some adjustment on my end.  Came with a butterfly charm attached.  Looks great with my skin venezia.  Can't wait to try reading with it for a bit


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Oooh, nice!!!!! Congratulations Misty, I knew you would love it!!!!! Enjoy  

Oh and please please please post pictures


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Neo said:


> Oooh, nice!!!!! Congratulations Misty, I knew you would love it!!!!! Enjoy
> 
> Oh and please please please post pictures


will do but that may take a couple of weeks need to get a camara


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

Congratulations!!


----------

